# Mess



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Last night on the SilviaWA monthly cruise (we had 56 Silvias, 180's and 200sx's turn up!!) my housemate Michael's SR20DET came to an oily end. While performing a 'spirited' highway run smoke started to pour out of the bonnet. Upon inspection the catch can had filled and overflowed and the dipstick had been shot out. At this point it looks like the rings went 

Had to remove the front bar to get it on the flatbed!

Morale of the story: tune your engines properly people!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

damn, that sucks. he's probably already got another one tho, doesnt he? you have easy access to them, as opposed to us in the states. too bad for your buddy tho, and we'll be waiting for pics from the meet.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

sorry to hear that


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

We have found one, will cost about $1000 AUD plus labour to swap it after selling some of the bits off the new engine he doesnt need - injectors, afm, gearbox...
Hopefully can exchange the old dead longmotor for payment for labour.

Waiting to get the verdict on what actually happened.


----------

